# What is intercourse to you?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, you have foreplay, which is a lot of things. . .then you have intercourse. . .then you have afterplay, right?

What is intercourse to you?

Is it just the "thrusting"/humping/riding/grinding?" Or is it the "copulation?"

A lot of women (and men) complain that intercourse doesn't last long enough.

I know I have to sometimes "take pause" and slow down, maybe change a position, etc. If you are just "pausing" with the humping, is that still intercourse? I realize the stimulation must go way down for the woman if there is no humping so there's this constant battle between staying appropriately stimulated vs. overstimulated or understimulated (losing the erection).

I was trying to calculate in my head how long intercourse lasts for me and my adding calculator with tape wasn't computing 

How's that for overanalyzing sex, which maybe we all do at this forum?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

penis IN vagina.....= intercourse. haha 

Actually.... calulate the frequency/ minute of in and out movements by by the length of your penis, then divide by 2.7 and get the square root.. this is the average time of intercourse.

mmm yea.. just go fcuk her and shut UP!!! hahahahahah


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL. . .yeah, it's like a mental game - calculating your penis length. . .well, it depends on where you start from.


----------



## Jdack (Dec 3, 2009)

Scannerguard,

I think the force is more important than the duration and this is how you calculate this:

Angle of the dangle x the mass of the ass= force of the intercourse. Sorry couln't resist!

Seriously, I guess I just consider the actual act of penetration to be intercourse, but rarely do we do that alone. I often take a break and go down on her for awhile then back to intercourse and back and forth a few times, but going down does not reduce the stimulation, just drives it right up for both of us.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> Okay, you have foreplay, which is a lot of things. . .then you have intercourse. . .then you have afterplay, right?
> 
> What is intercourse to you?
> 
> ...


I guess I think of intercourse as the whole enchilada - foreplay (mental and physical), penetration, and afterplay (mental and physical). They're all integral parts of the sexual experience. 


My question would be how long is "long enough?" Or, conversely, what's "not long enough?"


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah. . .well, there's lovemaking - that's the whole enchilada. . .I would say that's 5 minutes (quickie) to 1 hour.

Intercourse is well, what happens between penetration and withdraw.

(to me)

I think it's kinda like a football actually. . .people think it's 60 minutes but did you know that there's only really 9 minutes of play (the rest of the time the clock is running/other activity is happening?) per game? 

How's that for a sports analogy? 

I mean, if you were to time from first thrust to last thrust, allowing for pausing. . .what's the average for a male? What's an average time for a female (or calculated in #'s of thrusts vs. time)?

Finally, the most important question -

Are there any available scientifically oriented females out there in an experimental mood and up for a well designed experiment over time? We could make graphs and everything. 

LOL.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Then you have to factor in how often you are getting it, cause if it is rare, it may only take a handful of thrusts & it's all over , whereas if you get it almost every day, you can last over 10 -20minutes of thrusting with intermediate pausing, no problem.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> Yeah. . .well, there's lovemaking - that's the whole enchilada. . .I would say that's 5 minutes (quickie) to 1 hour.
> 
> Intercourse is well, what happens between penetration and withdraw.
> 
> ...


As a huge football fan, I very much enjoyed your analogy there... :smthumbup:

Just food for thought - there are 3 definitions of "intercourse":
1) dealings or communication between individuals, groups, etc.
2) interchange of thoughts, feelings, etc. 
3) sexual relations or a sexual coupling.

Taking all of those definitions into account, I still see intercourse as the whole enchilada - foreplay, penetration, and afterplay.  

This is terribly analytical, but... If you start of slow and grinding (say 10-12 thrusts per minute) and do that for 5 minutes or so, move up to "a medium pace" rofl: - Adam Sandler is rolling around in my head today - say 20-25 thrusts per minute) and do that for 10 minutes or so, and then finish off at a quick pace (say 30-35 thrusts per minute) for 5 minutes or so, that'd be 475 thrusts over 20 minutes not including time for pausing or position changes... 

All that said, who the heck cares as long as it's satisfying for both of you? :yay: 

If it's NOT satisfying, it won't matter how long you go at it, right?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> This is terribly analytical, but...


Well, science is a labor of love. . .but I like to think I am contributing to the body of scientific knowledge


----------



## CristinaEvelinRoberts (Mar 23, 2010)

Of course, without intercourse your chances of becoming pregnant are zero. Conversely, if you have more frequent intercourse, it's more likely that the sperm and egg timing will match. Daily intercourse, especially in the three days prior to and two days following ovulation, has been shown to have the highest rates of pregnancy (and tired husbands!).

If you have regular 28-day cycles, then you are likely ovulating around 14 days from the first day of your period. If your cycles are regular but longer or shorter than 28 days, count back 14 days from your first day of your period to determine what day of the cycle you ovulate.

You can confirm this date by noting symptoms of ovulation: pelvic pain, a change in cervical mucous and a change in your basal body temperature (BBT). If your menstrual cycles are irregular, you may not be ovulating, and should be evaluated by your physician.

If you have regular cycles, use Preconception.com's Ovulation Calculator to find our when you will be fertile over the next three cycles. If your cycles are not regular, the symptothermal method may work better for you -- download a chart from The Cycle Daily


----------



## Longtime Husband (Dec 14, 2009)

I feel like I'm listening in on a table full of boys in a junior high school lunch room, lmao!

you all crack me up!:smthumbup:


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

IMO, intercourse is penetration to withdrawl. Foreplay is any fondling before and afterplay... dont know cause I dont have any of that with my husband... he doesnt even want to be touched afterwards, but if memory serves, it is any fondling kissing, cuddling after that may or may not lead to round 2 or more likely eventual sleep.

As for the duration? If its during the week, actual intercourse of 2-7 minutes is great. On the weekend without the kids around, actual intercourse of 10-20 minutes and repeat performances that last shorter or longer please I havent had a repeat performance in 3 years.....


----------

